# Anyone have a 3 point attached wood chipper they'd recommend?



## Kevin in Ohio (Oct 4, 2013)

Being that we're "under seige" I can't search the forum so thought I'd ask here.

I'd like to get a wood chipper that attached to a 3 point set up on a tractor. I do NOT need one that will shred whole trees as any usable wood I use to burn. Probably use stuff smaller than most, usually 1 1/2" and up, gets cut. We have several farms and are constantly cleaning up trees and limbs. When we clean a fence row we'll burn that, I'm just thinking of using it to do the smaller stuff where getting a coal pile is a harder thing to do. I hate leaving limbs lay in fencerows as it just makes it worse for stuff to grow out. I figure I can use it to chip up stuff where I usually have to drag all the limbs away in other places as well..

Anyway, I would like to get a self feeder(read powered serrated feed wheel ) so while it's doing it's thing I can be gathering more limbs. We have a 45 HP tractor and bigger ones as well if needed. I had looked into it before and started saving for one. The one I decided on was a Jinma. It's a China made but the guy who sells them upgrades the belts, adds zerks and knows the flaws. He supposedly goes over them and said he has had little if any problems with them. I called today to order and he said he doesn't know if he will order anymore as the economy has slowed so much he doesn't move enough of them to get another container shipped here. Soooo,,,, I'm starting over,

Do any of you have one that your happy with? Brand?model? Any ones to stay away from? The Jinma was rated at 8 inch capacity. I probably do not need that big but want something that will last and have a constant duty cycle if you will. Any input would be appreciated from current owners of one. Thanks, Kevin


----------



## TFPace (Oct 5, 2013)

How about this one?

8" PTO Wood Chipper Tree Chipper Brush Chipper - Hydraulic Feed

Kevin, did you talk with the RanchHand in Virginia? I found their web page. The Jinma tractor is something else.


----------



## Woodpulp (Oct 5, 2013)

I have a Wallenstein BX42 that I run behind my 18 PTO hp Kubota. It's rated up to 4" limbs, but the openning is 4" by 10" which helps with the less than straight stuff. Very happy with it but it is "self feed" which is basically gravity feed, which means the small stuff (under 1" +/-) is too light usually to self feed all the way. I have to push the smaller stuff down into the blade to get it to go through. 

I'm not sure what you mean by self feeding as in a "powered serrated feed wheel". I did own a DR PTO chipper before the Wally and they were both gravity feed - no serrated wheels. Of course the Wally and other makes have hydraulic feed where you pull a bar to engage a hydraulic motor that drives rollers that pull the wood in. Expensive option that I couldn't swing for the money. I find that with either the DR or Wally, the larger the wood, the better it self feeds, just need to cut out any severe crotches first. There are a lot of positive reviews on the Wallenstein over on tractorbynet. I have heard the Jinma version works good, but only after it has been tweak/modded to run correctly, so it sounds like your guy may have all that figured out. The Jinma was too big for my tractor anyway. Wallenstein makes a few models larger than mine, so those may match your 45 hp tractor better, though I believe the BX42 will not be overpowered by you tractor if you go that route. Here's a pic of mine. Note that the hopper swivels up for transport as seen in my pic's.


----------



## Woodpulp (Oct 5, 2013)

TFPace said:


> How about this one?
> 
> 8" PTO Wood Chipper Tree Chipper Brush Chipper - Hydraulic Feed
> 
> Kevin, did you talk with the RanchHand in Virginia? I found their web page. The Jinma tractor is something else.



That's a hell of a deal if it's set up right and works good. Anyway, best price I've seen for the Wallenstein is from Woodward Crossings in PA. 

Wallenstein Woodchippers & Woodsplitters | 3 Pt. Hitch Wood Chippers & Log Splitters | Grapples & Winches


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Oct 5, 2013)

TFPace said:


> How about this one?
> 
> 8" PTO Wood Chipper Tree Chipper Brush Chipper - Hydraulic Feed
> 
> Kevin, did you talk with the RanchHand in Virginia? I found their web page. The Jinma tractor is something else.




That is who I called and he said he doesn't have anymore. I think his name was Roland. He said may never order any as he doesn't want to swing the money and hold a large inventory of them if they won't move fast. I understand his position with the state of the economy. For the money it does look to be the best deal out there. He asked if I'd be willing to put money down and I said I would. He said was just exploring his options and may put that on his website to see if he can get enough interest to get another round of them. He seemed like a straight up honest guy and was very open on the situation. He said there were 20 units in a shipping container

Maybe if enough of us here email with interest he'll do it. I'll send an email and if anyone else is interested in one shoot him an email.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Oct 5, 2013)

Woodpulp said:


> I have a Wallenstein BX42 that I run behind my 18 PTO hp Kubota. It's rated up to 4" limbs, but the openning is 4" by 10" which helps with the less than straight stuff. Very happy with it but it is "self feed" which is basically gravity feed, which means the small stuff (under 1" +/-) is too light usually to self feed all the way. I have to push the smaller stuff down into the blade to get it to go through.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by self feeding as in a "powered serrated feed wheel". I did own a DR PTO chipper before the Wally and they were both gravity feed - no serrated wheels. Of course the Wally and other makes have hydraulic feed where you pull a bar to engage a hydraulic motor that drives rollers that pull the wood in. Expensive option that I couldn't swing for the money. I find that with either the DR or Wally, the larger the wood, the better it self feeds, just need to cut out any severe crotches first. There are a lot of positive reviews on the Wallenstein over on tractorbynet. I have heard the Jinma version works good, but only after it has been tweak/modded to run correctly, so it sounds like your guy may have all that figured out. The Jinma was too big for my tractor anyway. Wallenstein makes a few models larger than mine, so those may match your 45 hp tractor better, though I believe the BX42 will not be overpowered by you tractor if you go that route. Here's a pic of mine. Note that the hopper swivels up for transport as seen in my pic's.



Thanks for the reply. What you are talking about is exactly why I wanted a self feeder. Most all the stuff will be smaller and I don't want to stand beside it and push the smaller stuff into it. Slows the whole process down too much for me. Here is his website for it.

http://www.ranchhandsupply.com/woodchippers.html

Here's a vid of it too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lok8lVEMf8I


Wish I'd pulled the trigger earlier now.


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Oct 11, 2013)

*http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=245640&p=4538081#post4538081*

What works, and what doesn't

My neighbor has a 6 inch self feed Valby. Works great. From your post you don't state if you have used a 3-PT chipper before so here's a few things to consider.

First, and I'm sure you're aware of this, the tractor needs a set of hydraulic taps and valve to provide power to the feed roll motor. Also, make sure the feed roll not only has an emergency shutdown but is reversible. Having the reverse function makes clearing jams much easier.

Next it's not just the PTO horsepower or the hitch lift rating of the tractor. Trying to drive with that much weight cantilevered on the back of the tractor is a challenge to say the least. We mount the Valby on his M series Kubota and still have to fill the bucket with rocks and / or cement blocks for ballast. The rear tires become the fulcrum point so a method of counterbalancing the chipper load on the hitch, be it weight in the bucket or adding weights to the front of the tractor becomes an issue. Definitely not something intended for an old H or M.

The chipping discs on a large chipper like you're considering often weigh between 500 and 1000 pounds. Trying to hook up the PTO drive shaft when you're off by a 1/2 to 1/4 of a tooth on the spline can be an exercise in frustration. Installing an overrunning clutch coupling in the drive will make hook up a whole lot easier.

In reply to your initial question the Valby is an incredible, but obviously not inexpensive piece of equipment. It produces really nice sized chips, great for mulch or as some people I know do, blow them into a trailer and feed the OWB.

I know nothing of the Jinma, but as previously mentioned Wallenstein has a very good reputation. Salsco is another 3-PT chipper I've used and was very impressed. Even though it was not a power feed machine it pulled the brush through, self feeding, extremely well. From my own experience, based upon the BearCat chipper I had, I cannot recommend it. Had issues and found the warranty was not worth the paper or pages it takes up in the Owner's Manual. This may be a YMMV situation, hopefully I was the exception.

Take Care


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Oct 11, 2013)

Swamp Yankee said:


> What works, and what doesn't
> 
> My neighbor has a 6 inch self feed Valby. Works great. From your post you don't state if you have used a 3-PT chipper before so here's a few things to consider.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the input.

Been doing some more digging and research and Think I'll go with the Woodmaxx WM-8H. It weighs right at 1000 lbs. Hydraulics for feed roll are self contained as each roller has it's own motor. They are reversible and variable speed and they have a control bar above the chute for control and emergency stop. Flywheel is 200 lbs. This is the chipper TFPace gave a link to in the second post if you want to see it and give some opinions.

I've talked to 2 guys that have one and they love it. I plan on using a MF 175 which is a small tractor buy farming standards but should be more than enough for this. The Perkins diesel has over 60 HP at the PTO and we have weights on the front all ready. Rear Lift capacity for this tractor is 3370 lb.

I have not run a 3 point chipper but have run smaller homeowner one's that were basically useless. Ran a couple commercial ones too with and without feed rollers. The commercial ones frankly are way too much, size wise, for what I want to use it for. This just seemed like a good option for us.

I'd truely appreciate hearing any input from someone who has had any experience with the Woodmaxx line.


----------

